# running a haunt vs. running a family?



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Even though hubby and I had a great haunt (and it looked the best it ever has) we either need to scale it back or get our kids to help with set up. I know there are some things I can do to allow the kids (ages 11 and 4 1/2) to help set up more (i.e. making the gravestones sturdier so they can set up without breaking them, using zip ties to secure items, making a more kid-friendly "map" of the haunt for item placement). The kids are a great help on the 31st, and will do small tasks all during October, but we need help actually setting up fencing, etc. The other option is to scale back or even take a year off. I am putting too much effort, both physical & mental into the haunt. Hubby has some physical limitations and does what he can do, and then he is too pooped to do any more than he already did. 
How do you balance kids, family, October and your haunt? How do you designate tasks to a almost 5 year old? (I usually feel it's more work to explain how to do something, so I just do it myself, which is wrong....it cheats them out of the satisfaction of doing a good portion of the work). How do you get a hormonal pre- teen to do heavy lifting? Or: how to scale back? I am willing to be less anal retentive about my haunt, if my kids are more involved. I just want to be able to actually make sugar cookies with them, and carve the pumpkins before Halloween for once, instead of on Nov. 2nd. Arrgghhh.... I have "Martha Guilt Complex!" Seriously, any Halloween Balancing Act advice would be appreciated. So would Prozac.

d5


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

If you have to ask if it's a problem, then it probably is. You seem to have answered your own question. Scale back and involve the little ones, but ONLY if they are interested. Do not force them. If it is causing problems at home, then maybe you should sit down with the family and TALK about it. They will tell you what they want, or if they feel you are not giving enough of your time.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

a wise man once said "work smarter not harder".


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I know! Pour Monster Mud over the children, let it harden and put them in the cemetery! Problem solved! The ultimate in children "helping" with the haunt..heh heh heh.....
eh, no- that won't work. Hubby would wonder where they went......


d5


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

It's tough for me to give advice as my situation is so different. I do suffer from a seriously mean case of workaholism and thus have experienced what you're going through. I have to stay very self aware and focus on "being there" when I'm at home. When it comes to the haunt, I'm seriously blessed. All of my kids and my wife are FULLY on board. My wife drives the bulk of the passion and the kids are involved as much as possible.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a teenage son who really just doesnt like halloween, but he loves and respects me. So when I ask him to help he does. If I asked and he said no he would still help because I am the parent and I asked for help. To me him helping with Halloween is no different than MOM, can I get a ride to coreys house or MOM, can I get 20 bucks to take my girlfriend to the movies. Whenever my teenager baulks at the idea of helping I remind him that I give whatever I can whenever he asks because I love him and don't ask for much in return. Yes its using guilt and manipulation on him, but I am his mother I asked for his help. Rather than hurt myself or possibly break something because its too bulky to do it alone or too heavy I ask my 15 year old 6'2" football playing son to help. My other kids are 7 and 8 and though they love TOTing are not fond of mom's Halloween Garage. They know its not real, but they find the things out there scary. I'm a bit anal about things Im working on myself, but tried to allow them to help more this year. So taking a page from Trishaannes book. I let them make their own tombstones. They liked being involved and it made them more excited about the big day so they could show their friends I MADE THAT. Besides it helped keep them out of my hair. I agree with Doc on the cutting back some to allow for a more family based haunt. My husband and I are thinking along that line as well. If my kids decide that Halloween isnt for them, thats okay. They are still going to be involved in some form or another until they move out LOL. Its just too big apart of my life for it not to be a part of theirs.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Maybe you need to start a little sooner thats all.. And then plan a night where you can carve pumpkins and bake cookies at the same time ..maybe see if they have a friend also that would like to help that same night . what kid is gonna refuse cookies?
..kids seem to do better then with a friend around..


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I haven't gotten my kids involved, but they love watching me work on props. Next year I think I will start letting them help out with small projects like painting and setting up.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> I know! Pour Monster Mud over the children, let it harden and put them in the cemetery! Problem solved! The ultimate in children "helping" with the haunt..heh heh heh.....
> eh, no- that won't work. Hubby would wonder where they went......
> 
> d5


OMG! I'm laughing so hard that my kids got out of bed to find out what I was laughing at.

I give them little things to do. Sometimes it's things that really don't matter, but they are happy to think they are helping. I have girls ages 8 and 6. Some of the things I had them do is paint a doll house and decorate the haunted girl's bedroom. They also mixed "potions" for the lab using water and flourescent paint. They are happy to hold things for me as I work. Sometimes, if I'm working on a project that they really can't participate in, I'll have them get something for me or ask their advice so they feel like they have participated. I would never say "No, you can't help" because I want to keep their Halloween enthusiasm high.

My 8 year old has been bugging me for 2 years for a room of her own in the haunt. This year I thought she was old enough so we built one. She was awesome. She is already chomping at the bit to help out next year. It took a few years for her to get to that point, and sometimes her help in the past created more work for me than actually helped, but the investment payed off. They won't be little for long.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I involve my kids where ever i possibly can , if i can get them off the pc long enough (lol) , like i had my son help build the fencing with me.. he was using the nailgun to secure the verticles.. (yes it took longer to finish with him doing it ) but at the end of the day he felt good about helping and they tend to have short attention spans so if i can get them to help for an hour thats great. He even one afternoon completely painted one of the sections black for me..

My daughter tries to help as much as she can including things she cant quite do.. she just loves to pick up a hammer and nail stuff ( or at least attempt to).. 

They both helped out alot at the home haunt which was the first year we ever did one and they both said it was the best halloween ever which everything else aside made all the work worth it..


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

For the most part, my kids do "small" to me, but "huge" to them things. like spraypainting different things, and preparing gravestones, and prepping anything with zip ties. But the overall BIGGEST benefit of having kids help you is that kids tip you off to what kids want. example, you could have a huge _______ and kids overlook it. or you could have something that you think is irrelevant, and the kids point it out! So in a way, the kids can help lead you in your creative approach!!!


----------

